# Verkaufszahlen von Windows 8 enttäuschend



## Broow (18. November 2012)

*Verkaufszahlen von Windows 8 enttäuschend*

_Vorweg, Dies ist meine erste User News.Ich bitte um Tipps zum verbessern, Hinweise auf Fehler (u.a wegen Urheberrechte)_ _für evtl. folgende News_.(Per PN)
  November 16, 2012 5:38 PM PST



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bild: Microsoft CEO Steve Ballmer führt ein Acer Notebook mit Touchdisplay und Windows 8 vor (Micrsoft)

*Die Verkaufszahlen von Windows 8 fallen bis jetzt, laut Microsoft-Kenner Paul Thurrott, entäuschend aus. Die Ursache dafür sieht Microsoft im mangeldem Engagement der PC-Hersteller.*

Angeblich liegen die Verkaufszahlen von Windows 8 weit unter den Erwartungen von Microsoft. Deswegen kritisierte Microsoft die mangelnde Gerätkonzepte und die Lieferengpässe der Hersteller, die zu diesem "langsamen Start" beigetragen haben.
Thurrott ist der Meinung, dass der Grund dafür die "_monströse(n) Mixtur von Altem und Neuem, das einen großartig aktualisierten Desktop hinter einer verrückten Metro Oberfläche versteckt_".
"_Die Spaltung zwischen Windows 8 und Windows RT macht es schwierig Windows 8 zu positionieren_" , was auch zur Verwirrung der Verbraucher aufgrund der gleichzeitigen Veröfentlichung von Windows 8 & Windows RT beiträgt.

Hintergrund Paul Thurrott


> Der Microsoft-Kenner beruht sich bei seinen Aussagen auf eine verlässliche Quelle im Softwarekonzern.Er ist auch Autor mehrerer Bücher über Windows und ist nach eigenen Angaben seit vielen Jahren gut mit Microsoft vernetzt.


Aus einer Umfrage von avast, die USA Today veröffentlicht hat, geht auch hervor, dass Windows 8 nicht sehr interessant für viele Anwender ist. Demnach setzen 70 Prozent auf ihr aktuelles BS, nur neun Prozent neigen zu Windows 8. Anderseits sind bei weitem nicht alle Windows Nutzer an Windows 8 interessiert, wenn ein neuer Computer angeschafft werden soll. 30 Prozent von ihnen denken eher daran, sich ein iPad anzuschaffen. 12 Prozent könnten sich einen iMac von Apple vorstellen.


Microsoft muss auf die privaten Nutzer hoffen, da die Unternehmen noch  teilweise damit beschäftigt sind auf Windows 7 umzustellen. Desweiteren  sei nur die Hälfte des Interrese während der Einführungsphase vorhanden,  wie es sie noch bei Windows 7 gab.


------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Hmmh. Ich finde es war abzusehen, dass Windows 8 ein Flop wird, zumindest im Desktop Pc bereich.
Kann sich von euch jemand Vorstellen, dass Windows 8 doch noch interessant für Viele Anwender wird?



Quellen: [Android App "appy Geek"(Übersetzt)], Orginalquelle Windows 8 sales 'well below' projections, report claims | Microsoft - CNET News News.com,Brooke Crothers
Bild: Microsoft


----------



## DarkWhisperer (18. November 2012)

*AW: Verkaufszahlen von Windows 8 Entäuschend*

Anhang funktioniert nicht...
aber trotzdem: Windows 8 war ja von vorherein auf Tablets zugeschnitten...deswegen werde ich es mir auch nicht holen.
War eigentlich abzusehen, da ja der Großteil der Heimanwender einen Desktop-PC besitzt und womöglich auch keinen Touch-Monitor.


----------



## Broow (18. November 2012)

*AW: Verkaufszahlen von Windows 8 Entäuschend*



DarkWhisperer schrieb:


> Anhang funktioniert nicht...
> aber trotzdem: Windows 8 war ja von vorherein auf Tablets zugeschnitten...deswegen werde ich es mir auch nicht holen.
> War eigentlich abzusehen, da ja der Großteil der Heimanwender einen Desktop-PC besitzt und womöglich auch keinen Touch-Monitor.


 
Ist mir auch aufgefallen, Verlinkung via Grafikadresse klappt auch nicht so wie ich will.

Hm ich denke auch, wenn Microsoft mit Windows 8 noch was erreichen kann, dann nur im Tablet markt.


----------



## AMD x6 (18. November 2012)

Ist der Beitrag von Bild diesen Klatschzeitung.Hier sieht die Welt wieder in Ordnung zu sein und kein Flop.futurezone.at/b2b/12478-windows-8-verkaufszahlen-ueberzeugen-analysten.php


----------



## Broow (18. November 2012)

*AW: Verkaufszahlen von Windows 8 Entäuschend*



AMD x6 schrieb:


> Ist der Beitrag von Bild diesen Klatschzeitung.Hier sieht die Welt wieder in Ordnung zu sein und kein Flop.futurezone.at/b2b/12478-windows-8-verkaufszahlen-ueberzeugen-analysten.php


 
Ohne den Artikel ganz gelesen zu haben, denke ich (Überschrift) das die Analysten von den Zahlen überzeigt sind und nicht Microsoft.
Dan gilt es noch zu klären welche quele jetzt recht hat


----------



## Aer0 (18. November 2012)

*AW: Verkaufszahlen von Windows 8 Entäuschend*

das selbe hat meine glaskugel nach der ersten beta auch gesagt xD


----------



## Stevy (18. November 2012)

*AW: Verkaufszahlen von Windows 8 Entäuschend*

Irgend wie war es vorherzusehen, XP Top, Vista Flop, Win7 Top und Win8 Top aber ich glaube das es kein Besseres geben wird als Win7 da es mit der zeit alles auf Apps bassiert und die ganznormalen Home PCs zum zocken fast aussterben werden, da man immer Mobil sein muss.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (18. November 2012)

*AW: Verkaufszahlen von Windows 8 Entäuschend*

Nur weil Microsoft quasi jedes Jahr was neues auf den Markt wirft wird nicht jeder mit Hurra das BS wechseln oder sich einen neuen PC kaufen. Top oder Flop, so etwas finde ich einfach affig. Ich besitze quasi fast jedes BS und ein wirklicher Fehlschlag war dort nicht, nur würde man nicht wirklich jedes auch brauchen.


----------



## Skysnake (18. November 2012)

*AW: Verkaufszahlen von Windows 8 Entäuschend*



Broow schrieb:


> Ist mir auch aufgefallen, Verlinkung via Grafikadresse klappt auch nicht so wie ich will.
> 
> Hm ich denke auch, wenn Microsoft mit Windows 8 noch was erreichen kann, dann nur im Tablet markt.


 Das liegt daran, das keine Deep-Links erlaubt sind.

Du musst das Bild schon selbst hochladen.


----------



## Oberst Klink (18. November 2012)

*AW: Verkaufszahlen von Windows 8 Entäuschend*

Windows 8 hatte ja schon vor dessen Erscheinen einen eher schlechten Ruf. Viele Leute haben einfach keine Verwendung für die Modern-UI auf ihren Desktop-PCs. Daher bieten die PC-Hersteller ja auch weiterhin Windows 7 an. Das ist schon mal ein Grund, weshalb die Verkaufszahlen enttäuschen.

Dann gibt es aber noch die Leute, die schon einen PC besitzen, die Retail-Käufer. Denen hat MS mit dem Modern-UI-Zwang kräftig das Interesse an Windows 8 verhagelt. 

Insofern hat sich MS das Geschäft mit Windows 8 selbst kaputt gemacht. Aber das war ja vorher schon absehbar. War eben eine dumme Entscheidung, den ModernUI-Zwang durchzusetzen.


----------



## belle (18. November 2012)

*AW: Verkaufszahlen von Windows 8 Entäuschend*

Ein Kollege von mir nutzt Windows 8 von MSDNAA. Er hat die Vollbild-App-Vorschau oder wie man das nennt als Windows-Start-Button umgebaut. So könnte man sich das fast gefallen lassen.


----------



## Superwip (18. November 2012)

*AW: Verkaufszahlen von Windows 8 Entäuschend*

Ein *pflicht-Appstore* kommt mir nicht ins Haus

-> Enterprise oder garnicht.


----------



## 640kb (18. November 2012)

*AW: Verkaufszahlen von Windows 8 Entäuschend*

Ich habe mir die Testversion installiert und werde weiterhin Win7 nutzen.
Das Kacheldesign und dessen Bedienung gefällt mir nicht, bunt ist nicht gleich gut.


----------



## RainbowCrash (18. November 2012)

*AW: Verkaufszahlen von Windows 8 Entäuschend*

Ich weiß nicht wie ihr alle auf Pflicht-Apps kommt? Ich hab Windows 8 seit August installiert und noch keine einzige App aus dem App-Store installiert, warum auch...


----------



## sfc (18. November 2012)

*AW: Verkaufszahlen von Windows 8 Entäuschend*

Ich nutze derzeit die Testversion an meinem Laptop. Abgesehen von der "Metro"-Oberfläche, die manchmal wirklich nervig ist, finde ich es gar nicht mal schlecht. Die sollten einfach die Möglichkeit einbauen, dass man zwischen ihr und dem klassischen Design selbst wählen kann. So wie man unter XP auch noch das alte Startmenü einstellen konnte oder die klassische Ansicht in der Systemsteuerung bei Win 7. Dann würde es sich sicherlich besser verkaufen.


----------



## blackout24 (18. November 2012)

*AW: Verkaufszahlen von Windows 8 Entäuschend*

Als ich mir vor 2 Wochen Skyfall im Kino angeschaut habe, mussten die sogar dafür Werbung machen.


----------



## Superwip (18. November 2012)

*AW: Verkaufszahlen von Windows 8 Entäuschend*



> Ich weiß nicht wie ihr alle auf Pflicht-Apps kommt? Ich hab Windows 8 seit August installiert und noch keine einzige App aus dem App-Store installiert, warum auch...


 
Wenn man wirklich völlig auf Apps verzichten will kann man auch auf den Store verzichten, das das keine sehr schöne Lösung ist sollte klar sein...


----------



## Broow (18. November 2012)

*AW: Verkaufszahlen von Windows 8 Entäuschend*



Skysnake schrieb:


> Das liegt daran, das keine Deep-Links erlaubt sind.
> 
> Du musst das Bild schon selbst hochladen.


 
Danke.
Habs geändert


----------



## Do Berek (18. November 2012)

*AW: Verkaufszahlen von Windows 8 Entäuschend*

Ich denke es würde besser aufgenommen werden,hätte es eine eingebaute Möglichkeit Modern-Ui aka  "Metro" zu deaktivieren bzw. den Startbutton wiederzuholen.Habs selbst mal angetestet und muss sagen das einzige Wort für das Bedienungsgefühl ist ist "IIieeeh!"


----------



## Blackvoodoo (18. November 2012)

*AW: Verkaufszahlen von Windows 8 Entäuschend*

Schöne Neuigkeiten 
Win 8 darf gerne in den Händler Regalen vergammeln, so kapiert MS hoffentlich das sie Win 9 wieder wie Win 7 machen müssen


----------



## Bios-Overclocker (18. November 2012)

*AW: Verkaufszahlen von Windows 8 Entäuschend*

Auf die Idee dass Win 8 einfach für Desktop PC s unbrauchbar ist kommen sie garnicht. Nein sind die Hersteller schuld.

Microsoft soll mir nur einen guten Grund nennen warum ich vom aus meiner Sicht nahezu perfekten Win 7 umsteigen sollte.


----------



## Shadow Complex (18. November 2012)

*AW: Verkaufszahlen von Windows 8 Entäuschend*

Man hätte für den Desktop PC einen klassischen Desktop als Anzeige lassen sollen und unter der Oberfläche die ganzen Neuerungen einpflegen müssen. Meinetwegen am rechten Bildschirmrand hätte man ja eine Reihe Kacheln anbringen können, ähnlich der Widgets unter Win7. So aber kam ich damit garnicht klar, deswegen flog Win8 nach gerade mal einer Woche wieder von meinem Ultrabook.


----------



## Citynomad (18. November 2012)

*AW: Verkaufszahlen von Windows 8 Entäuschend*

DirectX 11.1 ist ein "Grund" und Hardware Sound gar ein richtig guter Anreiz. Zusätzlich kommen jetzt so langsam immer mehr Touch Monitore und VR-Mittendrin-Handsteuerungs-Gadgets raus, die mit Win8 gut zusammenpassen.

Ob das jetzt Gründe für normale Zocker sind, muss jeder für sich selbst entscheiden. Gerade für die Fraktion der Großeltern und kleiner Kinder ist Windows 8 aber ein deutlicher Fortschritt, was die Bedienbarkeit angeht.


----------



## Anchorage (18. November 2012)

*AW: Verkaufszahlen von Windows 8 Entäuschend*



blackout24 schrieb:


> Als ich mir vor 2 Wochen Skyfall im Kino angeschaut habe, mussten die sogar dafür Werbung machen.


 

War bei mir auch so bloß das ichs gestern gesehen habe. Aber um ehrlich zu sein kann ich verstehen warum die Leute kien Windows 8 haben wollen.


----------



## Erok (18. November 2012)

*AW: Verkaufszahlen von Windows 8 Entäuschend*

und obendrein erscheint es einfach viel zu früh.

Bin mir sicher, wenn 4 Jahre mehr zwischen Win 7 und Win 8 liegen würde, gäbe es mehr, die es sich jetzt schon gekauft hätten.

Wird wohl immer  mehr Trend, daß die Intervalle zwischen zwei Softwareprodukte, seien es Betriebs-Systeme, Games, Anwedersoftware kürzer und kürzer werden.

Microsoft sollte einfach mal  ein BS mindestens 6 bis 8 Jahre lang alleine auf dem Markt halten, ohne Ankündigung der Nachfolger. Windows 8 wurde  ja schon angepriesen, da war Windows 7 kurz vor der Final. 

Und die Entwicklung von Windows selbst, macht mir etwas Sorgen. Da gliedert man jetzt schon das Media Center aus, und verkaufts für knappe 10 Euro als App.

Was wird uns da bei Windows 9 dann  erwarten ? Was ist überhaupt noch beim Betriebs-System am Ende dabei  ? Riecht nach einem Baukasten-Windows was da künftig auf uns zukommen wird. Man kauft sich einmal das Grundsystem ohne Extras, und muss sich jeden Kram den man  benötigt extra dazu kaufen und runter laden....

Das könnte ne echt böse Überraschung geben mit den kommenden  Windows-Versionen !


----------



## Xtreme RS (18. November 2012)

*AW: Verkaufszahlen von Windows 8 Entäuschend*

Ich hab mir Windows 8 für zwei PC's gekauft, einmal nutze ich es mit Start 8 und einmal ohne.

Meiner Meinung nach gilt für Windows 8:

- Metro ist das bessere Startmenü so aber falsch eingesetzt. Es sollte den Startbutton geben, der dann das Metromenü öffnet, dass dann wirklich alle Punkte enthält und gegebenfalls unterteilt ist.
- Die Zoneneinteilung der Fenster bei Multimonitoring ist für den ... nicht gut. Die Apps liegen teiweise hinter den Monitorrändern.
- Das Herunterfahren ist unter dem Punkt Einstellungen einfach falsch plaziert.
- Der Internetexplorer im Vollbildmodus ist ziemlich umständlich.
- Der Taskmanager ist deutlich besser geworden

- Das Kopieren von Dateien wird besser visualisiert.
- Die Ordner bzw. deren Menüs werden so besser dargestellt, sollten nur noch etwas optimiert werden.
- Das Meiste ist kompatibel, die Integration in mein Windows-Netzwerk ging ohne Probleme.
- Die Bootzeiten sind besser geworden.
- Der Virenschutz ist im grunde besser geworden, da mehr derartige Programme integriert wurden, auch wenn man andere Anti-Viren-Programme/ Suiten nutzen sollte, die mehr leisten können.

Also mit Start 8 ist es ein sehr schönes Betriebssystem mit vielen Verbesserungen und guten Ansätzen.
Somit sind im großen und ganzen für mich die Vorteile größer als die Nachteile und Windows 9 könnte, wenn man die richtigen Lehren zieht, auf dieser Basis ein wirklich tolles Betriessystem werden, dass Windows 7 weniger ähnlich ist, als man heute vermuten mag.


----------



## ViP94 (18. November 2012)

Ich bin vor allem von dem deutlich schnelleren startvorgang begeistert. 
Hätte nicht gedacht dass ich das trotz ssd noch so stark spüre


----------



## Leandros (18. November 2012)

*AW: Verkaufszahlen von Windows 8 Entäuschend*

War doch abzusehen, oder?


----------



## ViP94 (18. November 2012)

Warum war das abzusehen?


----------



## blackout24 (18. November 2012)

*AW: Verkaufszahlen von Windows 8 Entäuschend*

Medienecho war im Vorfeld schon nicht so berauschend.


----------



## Voodoo2 (18. November 2012)

*AW: Verkaufszahlen von Windows 8 Entäuschend*

also ob früher oder später würd MS die zocker aufs 8. holen aufgrund von direct X


----------



## ct5010 (18. November 2012)

*AW: Verkaufszahlen von Windows 8 Entäuschend*



Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Windows 8 hatte ja schon vor dessen Erscheinen einen eher schlechten Ruf. Viele Leute haben einfach keine Verwendung für die Modern-UI auf ihren Desktop-PCs. Daher bieten die PC-Hersteller ja auch weiterhin Windows 7 an. Das ist schon mal ein Grund, weshalb die Verkaufszahlen enttäuschen.
> 
> Dann gibt es aber noch die Leute, die schon einen PC besitzen, die Retail-Käufer. Denen hat MS mit dem Modern-UI-Zwang kräftig das Interesse an Windows 8 verhagelt.
> 
> Insofern hat sich MS das Geschäft mit Windows 8 selbst kaputt gemacht. Aber das war ja vorher schon absehbar. War eben eine dumme Entscheidung, den ModernUI-Zwang durchzusetzen.


 
Ich habe mir die Pro-Version als Upgrade gekauft, und muss sagen, dass der schlechte Ruf einfach nur zu vorschnell verbreitet wurde, bevor es Leute gab, die sich damit wirklich auseinandergesetzt haben und sich daran gewöhnt haben. lange dauert es nicht, vielleicht ein Tag, aber dafür sind die Vorteile doch sehr begrüßenswert. Ich kann ehrlich gesagt echt nicht verstehen, was ihr gegen Windows 8 habt. Es gibt die, die sagen "Kacheln sind *******", die haben keine Ahnung, und die, die sagen "Zwang am Store etc", die haben wenigstens einen plausiblen Grund. Aber ich bin mir sicher, das sind nur max. 5%.


----------



## Rivaldo (18. November 2012)

*AW: Verkaufszahlen von Windows 8 Entäuschend*

Ich bin ja sonst nicht allzu schadenfroh, aber in dem Fall:  @ MS


----------



## Anchorage (18. November 2012)

*AW: Verkaufszahlen von Windows 8 Entäuschend*



ct5010 schrieb:


> Ich habe mir die Pro-Version als Upgrade gekauft, und muss sagen, dass der schlechte Ruf einfach nur zu vorschnell verbreitet wurde, bevor es Leute gab, die sich damit wirklich auseinandergesetzt haben und sich daran gewöhnt haben. lange dauert es nicht, vielleicht ein Tag, aber dafür sind die Vorteile doch sehr begrüßenswert. Ich kann ehrlich gesagt echt nicht verstehen, was ihr gegen Windows 8 habt. Es gibt die, die sagen "Kacheln sind *******", die haben keine Ahnung, und die, die sagen "Zwang am Store etc", die haben wenigstens einen plausiblen Grund. Aber ich bin mir sicher, das sind nur max. 5%.



Kacheln sind ******* ist für mich leider ein Plausibler grund ich brauche meinen Startbutton ebefalls.


----------



## Woiferl94 (18. November 2012)

*AW: Verkaufszahlen von Windows 8 Entäuschend*

Ist das ein Wunder, wohl kaum bei dem Kacheldreck


----------



## Phyzziks (18. November 2012)

*AW: Verkaufszahlen von Windows 8 Entäuschend*



Erok schrieb:


> Und die Entwicklung von Windows selbst, macht mir etwas Sorgen. Da gliedert man jetzt schon das Media Center aus, und verkaufts für knappe 10 Euro als App.
> 
> Was wird uns da bei Windows 9 dann  erwarten ? Was ist überhaupt noch beim Betriebs-System am Ende dabei  ? Riecht nach einem Baukasten-Windows was da künftig auf uns zukommen wird. Man kauft sich einmal das Grundsystem ohne Extras, und muss sich jeden Kram den man  benötigt extra dazu kaufen und runter laden....
> 
> Das könnte ne echt böse Überraschung geben mit den kommenden  Windows-Versionen !


 
Stichwort DLC und Free2Play mit Ingamestore. Das System hält doch überall einzug. Grundsätzlich finde ich es auch nicht schlecht, ein Basissystem zu kaufen und dann für zusätzliche Programmteile zu zahlen.
Jedoch wird das System oft so gedreht, dass man wenig für sein Geld bekommt. 
Desweiteren darf so ein System nicht dazu führen, dass der Hersteller eine Monopolstellung bekommt. Es muss weiterhin, wie z.B. beim Browser auch, die freie Wahlmöglichkeit zu Software von Drittanbietern bestehen.

Gerade im Bezug auf sogenannte "Stores" (sei es AppStore, GooglePlay, der MS-Store usw.) und auch der gerade laufenden Diskussion bzgl. dem Entfall von BluRay-Laufwerken bei den Macs bin ich etwas kritischer Meinung.
Grundsätzlich habe ich nichts gegen solche Systeme, jedoch muss man da immer bedenken, dass der Storebetreiber doch einen gewissen Einfluss drauf hat, was im Store verfügbar sein wird und was nicht und auch, dass der
Betreiber grundsätzlich immer Geld einsteckt. Das mag bei PC-Enthusiasten, wie man sie hier in erster Linie antrifft, weniger wild sein, aber hat sicher einen Einfluss auf die bereits genannten Rentner bzw. PC-Wenignutzer.
Der Storebetreiber kann seine eigenen Produkte dort doch viel besser anpreisen, als es in einem "unabhängigen" Store der Fall ist.

Ich selbst sehe für mich keine Vorteile, die mir einen Wechsel lohnenswert machen würden (nutze aktuell Win7 64x). Dazu kommt noch, dass mir die aktuelle Designphilosophie von MS absolut nicht zusagt - ich mag kein
Klicki-Bunti. Sicher kann man das Design auch umbauen, aber ich hab keine Lust mich hinzusetzen und alles in Kleinarbeit so zu bauen, wie ich das haben mag. Ich bin einfach ein Fan von einem klaren, schlichten, kühlen
Design. 
Ich find auch das Touchkonzept nicht optimal. Für Tablets/Smartphones ist es passend, aber für klassische Arbeits-/Spielepcs find ich es suboptimal. Da fände ich eine ausgereifte Gestensteuerung per "Kinect" weitaus
interessanter. Wenn ich daheim vorm großen Monitor im Internet surfe, will ich entspannt in meinem Sitz hocken und nicht auf dem Monitor rumfingern - zumal der bei entsprechender Größe auch etwas weiter weg steht.

Bei Laptops wäre mir die Verbesserung der Touchpads wichtiger. Ich frag mich da immer wieder, wieso man in die Teile nicht eine Fläche mit einem richtig schön glatten/gleitfähigen Material (ähnlich den Touchdisplays von
Smartphones) verbaut, das die Eingaben auch richtig fein erkennt. Bei so ziemlich alles Laptops die ich bisher in der Hand hatte, war das Touchpad immer eine mittlere Katastrophe, verglichen mit meinem Smartphone.


----------



## Redbull0329 (18. November 2012)

*AW: Verkaufszahlen von Windows 8 Entäuschend*

Es ist ganz einfach Microsoft: Lasst uns bei der Installation auswählen ob wie Desktop PC oder Tablet PC benutzen und passt das User Interface entsprechend an. Boing - 50% mehr Verkäufe! 
Aber die Marketingabteilung kriegt ja stattdessen etliche Millionen um den Dreck dem Verbraucher schmackhaft zu machen.


----------



## blackout24 (18. November 2012)

*AW: Verkaufszahlen von Windows 8 Entäuschend*

Microsoft möchte aber nicht, dass du ohne Metro auskommst, weil es gerade das Ziel ist nun 3 Gerätetypen im einheitlichen Look zu haben. An jedem sollst du dich fühlen als würdest du gerade Windows benutzt egal ob auf dem Surface Tablet, dem Windows 8 Phone oder auf dem Desktop. Alles zu gekachelt wie in eine Duschkabine im Freibad...aber einheitlich!


----------



## Niza (18. November 2012)

*AW: Verkaufszahlen von Windows 8 Entäuschend*

Muss ja kein neues Windows sein.

Sie müssen einfach nur ein Update bringen und zur verfügung stellen womit sich windows 8 zum einfachen Design ändern lässt ohne dieses neue mit den kacheln.

Jeder der das einfache Design ohne Kacheln haben möchte installiert das update .
ganz einfach. Das wäre doch die Lösung.


Oder auch eine gute Idee wäre gewesen man wählt bei der installation schon aus welches Design man haben möchte .

Aber die User werden natürlich nie vorher gefragt  was die gut finden und nicht gut finden.

Ist natürlich klar das dann die Verkaufszahlen sinken wenn viele mit Windows 7 zufrieden sind und sich nicht mit den Kacheln anfreunden können.

Muss halt jeder selbst für sich entscheiden.

Mfg:
Niza


----------



## Atma (18. November 2012)

*AW: Verkaufszahlen von Windows 8 Entäuschend*

Windows 8 wird völlig zu Unrecht abgewatscht, aber das ist mir langsam egal. Soll jeder nutzen was ihm gefällt. Ich für meinen Teil bin sehr zufrieden und bin die endlosen Diskussionen nur noch leid.


----------



## Decrypter (18. November 2012)

*AW: Verkaufszahlen von Windows 8 Entäuschend*

Und ich möchte nicht, das Microsoft mit absoluter Sturheit mir diese Metro/Modern UI Sch..... aufzwingt !
Für Mobile Geräte mit Touch Panel OK und auch sinnig. Aber nicht am Desktop PC mit TFT Monitor. Dort ist das sowas von fehl am Platze.
Aber es ist ja nicht nur diese Zwangs Modern UI, die Windows 8 unbeliebt macht. Auch das Entfernen des Startbuttons war mMn ein kapitaler Fehler, ebenso das Entfernen des Aero Designs.

Die Kundenkritik war ja schon nach Erscheinen der ersten Developer Preview vernichtend. Microsoft jedoch hat die Kundenkritik überhaupt nicht interesiert und weiterhin alles dafür getan, das das OS mit Ansage gegen die Wand fährt. Jetzt den Hardware Herstellern die Schuld für die Nicht Aktzeptanz von Windows 8 in die Schuhe zu schieben, ist ja sowas von lächerlich. Wenn Mircosoft Windows 8 nicht vor dem totalen Desaster bewahren will, dann sollte man schleunigst auf die Kundenkritik hören. Jedes Kundenorentiertes Unternehmen macht das eigentlich. Nur bei Microsoft fehlt mir der Glauben. Das Verhalten jetzt bei Windows 8 ist ein Rückfall in allerschlimmste Zeiten von Windows 95/98, wo man auch völlig ignorant war. Nur damals konnte man sich das eher erlauben, da keine wirkliche Konkurrenz vorhanden war. Heute sieht das ein wenig anders aus. Linux ist heute weit bedienungsfreundlicher geworden, als die Distris von damals. Und auf dem Tablet/Smartphone Markt ist Apples IOS bzw. Android sehr dominant. Da wird es Windows 8 eh schwer haben.


----------



## Erok (19. November 2012)

*AW: Verkaufszahlen von Windows 8 Entäuschend*

*.....*Und ich möchte nicht, das Microsoft mit absoluter Sturheit mir diese Metro/Modern UI Sch..... aufzwingt !.......

Wusste garnicht, daß Microsoft einen dazu zwingt ????

Vielmehr zwingst Du Dich selbst dazu, nichts neues für Dich positiv aufzunehmen. Ich bin mir sicher, Du hast Dich noch nicht einmal 30 Minuten lang mit der Metro intensiv beschäftigt, und kennst noch nicht mal die Neuerungen aus echten eigenen Erfahrungen von Windows 8

Zudem finde ich die komplette News einen absoluten sinnfreien Beitrag, da er vortäuscht laut Überschrift, daß dies eine offizielle Bekanntgabe von Microsoft wäre.

Exakt so macht man etwas schlecht, dass der Verfasser garantiert selbst auch nie auf Herz und Nieren getestet hat 

Ich frag mich sowieso, warum die ganzen "Schlecht-Redner" sich ständig so dermassen aufregen MÜSSEN um ihre Abneigung bei jeder kleinster Gelegenheit nieder zu schreiben. Bleibt doch einfach bei Eurem tollen Windows 7 und die Welt ist für Euch in Ordnung ?  Oder was geht sonst noch in Eurem Leben schief, daß ihr im neuen Windows 8 einen Sündenbock gefunden  habt, an dem ihr all Euren Frust loswerden wollt ?

Wenn ich schon  Sätze lese, die zwingen mich bla bla, ich lass mich nicht zwingen bla bla.... Das ist so dermassen lächerlich, dass die Verfasser solcher Sätze wohl  schon selbst nicht mehr merken, was mit ihnen los ist. Denn gezwungen wird NIEMAND, ausser man hat eine solch innere Gier nach etwas, das man unbedingt haben MUSS, oder wie hier seit Wochen, unbedingt schlecht machen MUSS. Das zwingt Euch zu solchen Aussagen, nicht mehr und nicht weniger 

Und  wer es immernoch nicht kapiert hat, der sollte endlich anfangen, sich wirklich mal damit zu beschäftigen. Denn man muss nicht mal die Metro-Oberfläche verwenden, und benötigt auch keinerlei fremde Tools, um die Metro-Oberfläche zu umgehen.

Aber die Diskussion ist sowas von lächerlich und für umsonst, daß es sowieso nichts bringt Euch das zu erzählen, denn ihr habt das neue Windows 8 ja selbst erfunden, und wisst deshalb ja ganz genau wie es funktioniert lol 

So, das war mein  Wort zum Sonntag, was leider schon in den frühen Montag morgen rein rutschte 

Greetz Erok


----------



## Hardwarefreak81 (19. November 2012)

*AW: Verkaufszahlen von Windows 8 Entäuschend*

War doch klar, hab ich nicht anders erwartet. Windows 7 ist einfach zu gut um schon ersetzt zu werden, Metro mag auch nicht jeder. Ich bleibe schön beim Win7, denn für mich bietet Win8 keine Vorteile.

Ein Tabletbesitzer denkt da sicher anders, aber der kann auch was mit Apps & go anfangen.

Von daher:

Windows 7 
Windows 8


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (19. November 2012)

*AW: Verkaufszahlen von Windows 8 Entäuschend*



Hardwarefreak81 schrieb:


> Windows 7 ist einfach zu gut


 
Windows 8 ist besser.

Erok hat es sehr schön auf den Punkt gebracht.


----------



## Hardwarefreak81 (19. November 2012)

*AW: Verkaufszahlen von Windows 8 Entäuschend*



DieMangoKiwi schrieb:


> Windows 8 ist besser.
> 
> Erok hat es sehr schön auf den Punkt gebracht.


 
Sicher nicht so gut, um Geld in die Hand zu nehmen und sein heiss geliebtes Windows 7 zu begraben.


----------



## Niza (19. November 2012)

*AW: Verkaufszahlen von Windows 8 Entäuschend*



Erok schrieb:


> Wusste garnicht, daß Microsoft einen dazu zwingt ?


 
Gezwungen wird man nicht das stimmt zu 100%.

Jemand muss nicht umsteigen wenn er es nicht will.

Wer es nicht mag oder nicht braucht kann halt bei Windows 7 bleiben.

Ich bin mit dem Zufrieden was ich habe.
Das ist auch der Grund warum ich mir kein Windows 8 kaufe.
Und ich sehe für mich momentan keinen Grund auf ein anderes Betriebssystem (außer Windows 98 SE beim Retro PC)umzusteigen.
Alles funktioniert zu 100% so wie es soll.

Mfg:
Niza


----------



## Hardwarefreak81 (19. November 2012)

*AW: Verkaufszahlen von Windows 8 Entäuschend*



Niza schrieb:


> Alles funktioniert zu 100% so wie es soll.
> 
> Mfg:
> Niza


 
Moment,

Windows funktioniert zu 100%?

Diesen Tag werden wir wohl alle nicht mehr erleben...


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (19. November 2012)

*AW: Verkaufszahlen von Windows 8 Entäuschend*



Hardwarefreak81 schrieb:


> Sicher nicht so gut, um Geld in die Hand zu nehmen und sein heiss geliebtes Windows 7 zu begraben.


 
Wie viel kostet das Upgrade, wenn Windows 7 schon vorhanden ist? Das ist sehr günstig.


----------



## Hardwarefreak81 (19. November 2012)

*AW: Verkaufszahlen von Windows 8 Entäuschend*



DieMangoKiwi schrieb:


> Wie viel kostet das Upgrade, wenn Windows 7 schon vorhanden ist? Das ist sehr günstig.


 
Sicher, kostet nicht sooo viel und was habe ich dann für Vorteile als Desktopuser der keine Apps mag und DirectX 11.1 nicht nutzt?


----------



## sinthor4s (19. November 2012)

*AW: Verkaufszahlen von Windows 8 Entäuschend*

Das Windows 8 nicht auf Anhieb erfolgreich wird war zu erwarten. Es ist zu anders. Es mag schneller sein aber mit der Oberfläche hat
sich Microsoft bei einem Großteil der User unbeliebt gemacht. Updaten heißt erst wieder umgewöhnen und gegebenenfalls Treiber neu 
suchen und der Markt für neue PC's liegt auch eher brach. Also wen wunderts


----------



## Decrypter (19. November 2012)

*AW: Verkaufszahlen von Windows 8 Entäuschend*



> Wusste garnicht, daß Microsoft einen dazu zwingt ????



Wenn man upgraded (von XP oder was auch immer) auf Windows 8, oder weil man einen Rechner mit vorinstallierten Win 8 kauft, dann zwingt Microsoft sehr wohl einem das verkrüppelte Metro Design auf. Ob man damit klar kommt oder nicht. Bei XP und Vista konnte man auch wunderbar auf das altbekannte und vertraute Design zurückschalten. Das geht bei Windows 8 nur mir Software von Drittanbietern. Da können die Fans von Windows 8 noch soviel gegen argumentieren. Windows 8 bietet nichts was man wirklich braucht. Ob der Rechner nun in 20 oder 25 Sek startet, ist völlig wumpe. Vista hat sich seinerzeit gegen XP auch nicht durchgesetzt, weil XP sehr stabil und ausgereift war und Vista einfach viel träger lief. Dabei hatte Vista damals sogar noch den Vorteil von DX 10, was bei Windows 8 mit DX 11.1 völlig nebensächlich ist. Windows 8 wird genau das gleiche Schicksal widerfahren wie Vista seinerzeit auch. Vielleicht sogar noch ein wenig krasser, da die Veränderungen am Design einfach für sehr viele zu krass sind und eher nicht aktzeptiert werden.


----------



## Hardwarefreak81 (19. November 2012)

*AW: Verkaufszahlen von Windows 8 Entäuschend*

So isses


----------



## AMD x6 (19. November 2012)

*Verkaufszahlen von Windows 8 Entäuschend*

Das glaube ich eher weniger.Meine Kindern und Jugendlichen gefällt WIN8 viel mehr,sei es die Metro oder Apps,so dass ich WIN8 auf deren Pc gleich machen musste.Kinder sind Zukunft und sie entscheiden was mit ihren Zukunft auf sie kommt,weil nämlich sie viel schneller und Intelligenter damit umgehen können.Peace


----------



## nervensaege (19. November 2012)

*AW: Verkaufszahlen von Windows 8 Entäuschend*

Wie siehts eigtl mit Gaming performance bei w8 aus?

Wird es wie bei xp - vista sein das man mit xp besser fährt?


----------



## AMD x6 (19. November 2012)

*Verkaufszahlen von Windows 8 Entäuschend*

Bisher kein Unterschied zwischen WIN7 oder WIN8 bei mir festgestellt.


----------



## Spone (19. November 2012)

*AW: Verkaufszahlen von Windows 8 Entäuschend*

das der große erfolg nicht von heute auf morgen kommt war abzusehen, grade da die metro oberfläche eher auf tablets sinn macht und das surface mit 500€ schon bedeutend teurer sind als so manche ruckeldroidtab's
dazu hat ms (glücklicherweise) auch nicht das image von apple das es es von den hipstervögeln und promis lediglich als trendobjekt gesehen wird (was mir grade beim surface sowie lumia lieber ist)

aber im endeffekt macht mir windows 8 auf dem desktop ohne startmenü richtig spaß, da sind mir die aktuellen verkaufszahlen eigentlich egal da es früher oder später eh seine verbreitung findet
man sollte auch mal das weinachtsgeschäft abwarten, das lumia 920 scheint ja richtig einzuschlagen und windows phone 8 kommt das ja nur zugute, evtl gehen danach eine windows 8 tablets sowie komplettrechner über die theke


----------



## KonterSchock (19. November 2012)

*AW: Verkaufszahlen von Windows 8 Entäuschend*

Eins vorweg , Nokia und Microsoft arbeiten zusammen, deswegen so erfolgreich lumia920, infos zur sachlage (http://www.handy-mc.de/mobilfunk-ne...nd-microsoft-arbeiten-offiziell-zusammen.html)

Jetzt zum eigentlichen, ich finde es dreist von Microsoft, andere dafür schuldig zu machen, für die schlechten Verkaufszahlen verantwortlich zu machen, Microsoft hat sich mit win8 selbst ins Bein geschossen, für Smartphones und Tb ok, aber für den Desktop pc ,kein Vergleich gegen win7.

win9 könnt ein sehr gutes Betriebs System werden, weil erstens neure Neuerungen kommen sprich echte argumente.

win8 ist für mich ein Windows wie Anfang 2000, Windows me ,0815! Einfach nur direkter kann mans nicht ausdrücken, oder besser gesagt win8 fühlt sich an als hätte man ein harten stohlgang! Win7 dagegen für mich immer noch ein Traum!


----------



## Erok (19. November 2012)

*AW: Verkaufszahlen von Windows 8 Entäuschend*



nervensaege schrieb:


> Wie siehts eigtl mit Gaming performance bei w8 aus?
> 
> Wird es wie bei xp - vista sein das man mit xp besser fährt?



Unter Windows 8 laufen einige Spiele jetzt schon schneller als unter Win 7 und das wird sich zukünftig sicherlich auch noch vermehren. Da hinkt Windows 7 jetzt schon hinterher. Und mit Direct X 11.1 wird  der Unterschied dann künftig noch deutlicher, jedoch interessiert das jetzt noch niemanden, da es bisher keine Spiele dafür gibt.


----------



## Erok (19. November 2012)

*AW: Verkaufszahlen von Windows 8 Entäuschend*



KonterSchock schrieb:


> Jetzt zum eigentlichen, ich finde es dreist von Microsoft, andere dafür schuldig zu machen, für die schlechten Verkaufszahlen verantwortlich zu machen, Microsoft hat sich mit win8 selbst ins Bein geschossen, für Smartphones und Tb ok, aber für den Desktop pc ,kein Vergleich gegen win7.
> 
> win9 könnt ein sehr gutes Betriebs System werden, weil erstens neure Neuerungen kommen sprich echte argumente.
> 
> win8 ist für mich ein Windows wie Anfang 2000, Windows me ,0815! Einfach nur direkter kann mans nicht ausdrücken, oder besser gesagt win8 fühlt sich an als hätte man ein harten stohlgang! Win7 dagegen für mich immer noch ein Traum!



Wer lesen kann, ist hier auch klar im Vorteil. Nicht Microsoft macht dafür jemand anderes verantwortlich. Sondern erstens der Verfasser dieser News hier auf PCGH und zweitens die Person, auf dessen Quelle diese News hier entstanden ist. 

Von Seitens Microsoft gibts dazu keinerlei Aussagen bisher. 

Aber die restliche Argumentation zeigt erneut deutlich, auf welchem Niveau sich diese Art der Diskussion mittlerweile bewegt.....


----------



## RRCRoady (19. November 2012)

*AW: Verkaufszahlen von Windows 8 Entäuschend*

Wer eine so gravierende Änderung in der Bedienung vornimmt muss schon damit rechnen dass das nicht so gut ankommt. 
Vielleicht hätte es schon gereicht es dem User zu überlassen ob er die Metro-Oberfläche oder lieber den klassichen Startbutton nutzen will.


----------



## Hardwarefreak81 (19. November 2012)

*AW: Verkaufszahlen von Windows 8 Entäuschend*



Erok schrieb:


> Unter Windows 8 laufen einige Spiele jetzt schon schneller als unter Win 7 und das wird sich zukünftig sicherlich auch noch vermehren. Da hinkt Windows 7 jetzt schon hinterher. Und mit Direct X 11.1 wird  der Unterschied dann künftig noch deutlicher, jedoch interessiert das jetzt noch niemanden, da es bisher keine Spiele dafür gibt.


 
Sorry, aber völliger blödsinn. PCGH hat dazu schon einmal Tests gemacht, einige Spiele laufen sicher etwas "schneller", aber der Großteil läuft nicht besser, sogar schlechter als bei Win7. Die directX 11*.1* können derzeit sowieso nur die wenigsten nutzen, davon abgesehen gibt es kaum Spiele etc. die diese bieten. Sicher werden es in Zukunft mehr werden, aber das ist noch lange kein Grund um von Win7 auf Win8 zu wechseln. Ich spar mir das Geld und warte auf das nächste, hoffentlich bessere "Windows 9".


----------



## Erok (19. November 2012)

*AW: Verkaufszahlen von Windows 8 Entäuschend*

Ehm Hardwarefreak Du bestätigst exakt das, was ich geschrieben habe, aber willst erst mal widersprechen mit Deinem Posting ? Geh nochmal genau lesen was ich schrieb, und Du erkennst exakt das, was Du hier heraus heben willst damit 

Und es  hat auch niemand dazu geschrieben, daß deswegen jemand umsteigen muss auf Windows 8. 

Bleib Du mal bei Deinem Windows 7, warte auf Windows 9 und in der Zwischenzeit lerne Postings richtig zu lesen und entsprechend darauf zu reagieren. Denn das war mal  garnix !


----------



## Hardwarefreak81 (19. November 2012)

*AW: Verkaufszahlen von Windows 8 Entäuschend*



Erok schrieb:


> Ehm Hardwarefreak Du bestätigst exakt das, was ich geschrieben habe, aber willst erst mal widersprechen mit Deinem Posting ? Geh nochmal genau lesen was ich schrieb, und Du erkennst exakt das, was Du hier heraus heben willst damit
> 
> Und es  hat auch niemand dazu geschrieben, daß deswegen jemand umsteigen muss auf Windows 8.
> 
> Bleib Du mal bei Deinem Windows 7, warte auf Windows 9 und in der Zwischenzeit lerne Postings richtig zu lesen und entsprechend darauf zu reagieren. Denn das war mal  garnix !


 
Du schreibst, dass Windows 7 jetzt schon Windows 8 hinterherhinkt, dem wiederspreche ich weil es mehr als genug Spiele gibt, die eben *nicht* besser laufen unter Win8.

Desweiteren geht es hier um die Verkaufszahlen von Windows 8, deswegen schrieb ich das es wegen der Spiele keinen Grund zum Umstieg gibt.

Und ja, ich werde bei Windows 7 bleiben bis was ordentliches von MS rauskommt!


----------



## Rizzard (19. November 2012)

*AW: Verkaufszahlen von Windows 8 Entäuschend*

Es gab mal einen Artikel, in dem jemand meinte das der Schritt bzw die Richtung zu Win 8 richtig und logisch war, jedoch würde es Windows 8 als Einstieg sehr schwer haben. Und genau das kommt jetzt auch in etwa hin.


----------



## Ralle@ (19. November 2012)

*AW: Verkaufszahlen von Windows 8 Entäuschend*

Windows 7 hinkt Windows 8 nicht hinterher.
Windows 8 ist in vielen Anwendungen hinter Windows 7 und auch mal vor Windows 7. Windows 8 hat drei Probleme.

1 - Es sieht zu anders aus
2 - Windows 7 ist sehr gut, somit sehen die wenigsten einen Grund umzusteigen

&

3 - Die OEM Hersteller setzen weiterhin auf Windows 7 

Somit hat MS kein "Zugpferd" dass die Verbreitung von Windows 8 vorantreibt.


----------



## Erok (19. November 2012)

*AW: Verkaufszahlen von Windows 8 Entäuschend*

Manche wollen oder können wirklich nicht lesen, ist das möglich ?

Ich schrieb, einige Spiele laufen jetzt schon schneller unter Windows 8 als mit Windows 7. Und das ist bemerkenswert, weil Windows 8 den Drittherstellern noch garnicht solange zur Verfügung steht wie Windows 7. Und darauf beruft sich meine Aussage, daß genau in den Bereichen, wo Windows 8 jetzt schon schneller ist, Windows 7 auch hinterher hinkt. Und auf nichts anderes. Interpretiert doch nicht immer Dinge in Aussagen hinein, die nie gemacht wurden.

Auch wenn es der ein  oder andere nicht wahr  haben will, die Fakten könnt auch ihr nicht mit Euren Falsch-Aussagen zugunsten von Windows 7 zurecht biegen.

Im übrigen gibts auch noch Software und Spiele, die unter Windows XP besser läuft als unter Windows 7, nur mal so am Rande bemerkt 

 zu : 1 - Es sieht zu anders aus 

Natürlich sieht es anders aus, aber man muss auch dazu bereit sein, das andere Aussehen entsprechend kennen zu lernen. Denn die Optik wurde nicht geändert, um Windows 7 User damit auf die Palme zu bringen, sondern weil ein Sinn dahinter ist, der die Arbeit am PC vereinfacht

zu : 2 - Windows 7 ist sehr gut, somit sehen die wenigsten einen Grund umzusteigen

Das ist vollkommen richtig. Wer in naher Zukunft nicht vor hat, neue Hardware zu kaufen, oder seine komplette Software zu aktualisieren, für den sind die paar  Geschwindigkeits-Schübe  wirklich kein Grund, jetzt 30 Euro für ein neues Betriebs-System auszugeben

zu 3 - Die OEM Hersteller setzen weiterhin auf Windows 7

Und warum tun sie das ? Erstens werden sie noch reichlich Windows 7 Lizenzen auf Lager haben. Sollen sie die etwa alle  einfach weg werfen ? Und obendrein kommt auch noch dazu, daß ihre OEM-Rechner bis vor ca 4 Wochen noch komplett auf Windows 7 zusammen gestellt wurden, was die Hardware betrifft. Sollen sie jetzt her gehen, und diese Hardware einstampfen, nur um neue Rechner mit Windows 8 in den Verkauf zu bringen ?

Sobald die jeweiligen Bestände der Händler hier ausgelaufen sind, werden sie garantiert auch entsprechend OEM-Rechner konzipieren, die schon für das neue Windows 8 ausgelegt sind, und ab dem Zeitpunkt wird es immer weniger und weniger möglich sein, einen fertigen PC mit Windows 7 im Angebot der Händler zu finden.

Und nach nicht einmal 4 Wochen Markteinführung davon zu reden, MS hätte kein Zugpferd etc.... ist schon reichlich übertrieben. 

Dass man innerhalb von 4 Wochen nicht genauso viele Win 8 Lizenzen verkauft bekommt, wie in 3 Jahren Windows 7 in die Haushalte kamen, sollte jedem halbwegs einleuchten, der ein bisschen was von Marktwirtschaft versteht und rechnen kann, oder rechnen will 

Aber ich finds schon sehr amüsant zu lesen, wie hier manche mit aller Gewalt versuchen, Windows 8 schlecht zu reden, seien es falsche Behauptungen wie, es gäbe kein Desktop, es gäbe keine Aero-Oberfläche, und was Euch sonst noch so einfällt. Und dann die Hardcore-Verweigerer, denen es wichtiger ist, hier ihren Stuhlgang  (oh sorry, es wurde Stohlgahng  geschrieben) im Forum als Argumentation zu verwenden.

Mit sachlicher und objektiver Betrachtung der Fakten und Tatsachen hat dieser ganze Thread hier auf jedenfall nichts mehr zu tun. Aber das tat er leider von Anfang an schon nicht, da die News selbst den Leser schon mit der Überschrift versucht in die Irre zu führen, was bei den Hardcore-Verweigerern auch bombastisch funktioniert bis jetzt  

Das war nun mein letztes Posting hierzu, denn es macht wenig Sinn  hier im Thread noch mit zu diskutieren, wenn einige von  Euch einfach nicht bei der  Wahrheit bleiben wollen 

Greetz Erok


----------



## Citynomad (19. November 2012)

*AW: Verkaufszahlen von Windows 8 Entäuschend*

Wenn ich hier immer das Argument lese, dass man selbst unter 7 noch auf das alte Design von Windows 2000/XP wechseln konnte und bei WIn8 nicht, muss ich wirklich lachen. Habt ihr euch mal Windows seit 95 angeschaut? Da hat sich ja auch fast nix verändert. Da wurde ein wenig am Design gefeilt (Aero Glass und leuchtende Buttons) und mal noch die Recent Apps in das Startmenü übernommen, die man dort anpinnen konnte... Das war's doch aber schon. Wir reden hier bei Windows 8 von einem komplett neuen Bedienkonzept und nicht von ein paar kleineren grafischen Veränderungen.

Wozu braucht man bitte das Startmenü? Da bin ich höchstens mal drin, wenn ich die run-Box nutzen will. Der Rest ist alles auf nem ordentlich sortierten Desktop drauf. Und den gibt es auch unter Windows 8.


----------



## McClaine (19. November 2012)

*AW: Verkaufszahlen von Windows 8 Entäuschend*



Erok schrieb:


> Manche wollen oder können wirklich nicht lesen, ist das möglich ?
> .................
> Das war nun mein letztes Posting hierzu, denn es macht wenig Sinn  hier im Thread noch mit zu diskutieren, wenn einige von  Euch einfach nicht bei der  Wahrheit bleiben wollen
> 
> Greetz Erok


 

Anstatt zu versuchen jeden anderen deine Meinung aufzustempeln, Doppelpostings und noch mehr Posting mit ein und dem selben Inhalt, zu erstellen, ist es in der Tat sinnvoller erstmal die Segel zu streichen, danke, gut bemerkt!

Ernsthaft: Win 8 hat das Problem, egal was diese News und die "Hater" dazu schreiben, das es vom Aufbau und Bedienung her nicht nur "anders" ist, sondern auf Toucheingabe/neuartige Bedienung setzt, die wirklich fast komplett anders aufgebaut ist, als die Vorgänger es waren.
Das hat nichts mit Evolution zu tun, so wie es zB von Win XP auf Win7 der fall war, sondern hier versucht M$ ganz klar, auf biegen und brechen eine neue Plattform für kommende Geräte/Eingabemöglichkeiten dem Nutzer aufzuzwängen. 
Klar kann immer noch jeder User selber entscheiden, ob er sich darauf einlässt, ob es ihm gefällt und er umsteigt, jedoch kann ich es zu 100% verstehen, wenn die Nutzer nicht umsteigen. Aus genannten Gründen oder anderen, das spielt keine Rolle. Ich hab Win8 selber lang genug als 2.Boot neben Win7 ausprobiert. Es ist nicht schlecht, ich komme aber mit der Bedienung überhaupt nicht klar, wobei ich für mich deshalb entschieden habe NICHT umzusteigen.

Selbst die PCGH PC´s verzichten auf Win8, selbst da verstehe ich warum. Andere User verstehe ich, aber warum immer wieder darauf rumgeritten wird, das diese News "Lügen usw" ^^ enthalten soll, verstehe ich nicht.
Selbst wenn, die besagten Argumente stehen, Umfragen bestätigen es, ich selber habe mich auch entschieden. Win8 kommt für mich nur auf einem mobilen Gerät in Frage, aus basta. Die Leute sind nicht taub und bereit zu lesen, aber so wie man in den Wald hinein schreit, so hallt es zurück...
Ich für meinen Teil denke, die News ist keine Märchenstunde und so reissenden Absatz wie Win Xp oder Seven wird Microsoft mit diesem Betriebssystem sicherlich nicht finden - selber Schuld 

MfG


----------



## Erok (19. November 2012)

*AW: Verkaufszahlen von Windows 8 Entäuschend*

Auch bei Dir sinnlos McClaine  

Ich beziehe meine Argumente aus Fakten, und nicht aus meinem persönlichen Frust. Und ich werfe auch nicht mit falschen Aussagen um mich, um Windows 8 zu verteidigen.

Aber egal, auch anhand Deiner Aussage erkennt man, daß Du wohl nicht alles aufmerksam gelesen hast, was die Leute hier so schreiben


----------



## DAkuma (19. November 2012)

*AW: Verkaufszahlen von Windows 8 Entäuschend*



Erok schrieb:


> Und mit Direct X 11.1 wird  der Unterschied dann künftig noch deutlicher, jedoch interessiert das jetzt noch niemanden, da es bisher keine Spiele dafür gibt.





Dx11.1 wird mit hoher wahrscheinlichkeit nie relevant werden. Die DX11.0 liste ist schon recht kurz an Spielen und so lang Dx11.1 keine grundlegende verbreitungsänderung im zuge der strategie bekommt(Win8 only) wird die neue version das selbe bleiben wie Dx10.1 damals, eine fehlentscheidung. 

Win8 ist wie hier schon gesagt wurde, auf touch ausgelegt bzw. auf Smartphone-, Tablet-Markt. Aber nicht in richtung Desktop/Office-betrieb, das sieht man der Oberfläche einfach schon an.


----------



## McClaine (19. November 2012)

Selbst wenn ich es nicht gelesen habe, habe ich immer noch meine eigene Meinung zu dem Thema. 
Von daher schönen tag noch


----------



## ct5010 (19. November 2012)

*AW: Verkaufszahlen von Windows 8 Entäuschend*



Anchorage schrieb:


> Kacheln sind ******* ist für mich leider ein Plausibler grund ich brauche meinen Startbutton ebefalls.


 
Naja du hast dich auch noch nicht wirklich daran gewöhnt. Die meisten haben vielleicht eine Preview installiert und nach einem Start wieder deinstalleirt, mit dem Grund, Kacheln seien *******


----------



## Lexx (19. November 2012)

*AW: Verkaufszahlen von Windows 8 Entäuschend*



McClaine schrieb:


> Das hat nichts mit Evolution zu tun, so wie es zB von Win XP auf Win7 der fall war, sondern hier versucht M$ ganz klar, auf biegen und brechen eine neue Plattform für kommende Geräte/Eingabemöglichkeiten dem Nutzer aufzuzwängen.
> Klar kann immer noch jeder User selber entscheiden, ob er sich darauf einlässt, ob es ihm gefällt und er umsteigt, jedoch kann ich es zu 100% verstehen, wenn die Nutzer nicht umsteigen.


 Vielleicht sollten sie etwas ähnliches wie eine "Abwrackprämie" einführen.. ?


----------



## Citynomad (19. November 2012)

*AW: Verkaufszahlen von Windows 8 Entäuschend*

Gibt es doch schon. Was meinst du, warum das Update für begrenzte Zeit nur 30€ kostet?!


----------



## Ralle@ (19. November 2012)

*AW: Verkaufszahlen von Windows 8 Entäuschend*

@Erok

Du solltest akzeptieren dass jeder seine eigene Meinung hat und es nichts bringt wenn du versucht jeden deine Meinung aufs Auge zu drücken.
Bei den Zeugen Jehovas funktioniert das auch nicht


----------



## Broow (19. November 2012)

*AW: Verkaufszahlen von Windows 8 Entäuschend*



Erok schrieb:


> [...] Nicht Microsoft macht dafür jemand anderes verantwortlich. Sondern erstens der Verfasser dieser News hier auf PCGH und zweitens die Person, auf dessen Quelle diese News hier entstanden ist.
> Von Seitens Microsoft gibts dazu keinerlei Aussagen bisher. [...]


 
Da hast du einerseits recht, aber ich wüsste nicht, wann und in welcher Form _Ich_ gesagt habe, dass die Gründe dafür bei den Herstellern von PCs liegen. Die Quelle besagt dies, sowie auch alles andere in dieser News(bzw. die Person, die über diese "vertrauenswürdigende" Quelle verfügt, dass das von Microsoft behauptet wird. Ob diese Quelle wirklich seriös ist mag jeder Selbst bewerten.

Und auch ich gehöre zu denen, die nicht auf Win 8 umsteigen werden(vorerst), da ich eben kein richtigen Grund dafür sehe. Und wenn aus einer Umfrage, wie in Post#1 aka Newsartikel, hervorgeht, dass in den USA Windows 8 nicht richtig ankommt, sind das doch auch Fakten? Deswegen sehe ich es auch als realistisch, dass die Verkäufe Microsoft's unter den Erwartungen von ihnen gelblieben ist, und wie es wahrscheinlich viele tun werden, die Gründe auf andere schieben.

Hmmh. Ich hoff  aufn ordentliches Win 9 .

PS: Die überschrift kann ich ja, wenn du willst, ändern(Angeblich enttäuschende Verkaufszahlen von Win 8).
&. OT: gibts ne begrenzung bezüglich User News? Hätte ein anderes Thema was evtl. einer User news wert ist.


----------



## McClaine (19. November 2012)

*AW: Verkaufszahlen von Windows 8 Entäuschend*



Broow schrieb:


> Da hast du einerseits recht, aber ich wüsste nicht, wann und in welcher Form _Ich_ gesagt habe, dass die Gründe dafür bei den Herstellern von PCs liegen. Die Quelle besagt dies, sowie auch alles andere in dieser News(bzw. die Person, die über diese "vertrauenswürdigende" Quelle verfügt, dass das von Microsoft behauptet wird. Ob diese Quelle wirklich seriös ist mag jeder Selbst bewerten.
> 
> Und auch ich gehöre zu denen, die nicht auf Win 8 umsteigen werden(vorerst), da ich eben kein richtigen Grund dafür sehe. Und wenn aus einer Umfrage, wie in Post#1 aka Newsartikel, hervorgeht, dass in den USA Windows 8 nicht richtig ankommt, sind das doch auch Fakten? Deswegen sehe ich es auch als realistisch, dass die Verkäufe Microsoft's unter den Erwartungen von ihnen gelblieben ist, und wie es wahrscheinlich viele tun werden, die Gründe auf andere schieben.
> 
> ...


 
Inwiefern Begrenzung!? 
Wenn fragen offen sind les dir die Regeln zu Usernews durch http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/user-news/193227-user-news-leitfaden-und-verbindliche-regeln.html


----------



## Broow (19. November 2012)

*AW: Verkaufszahlen von Windows 8 Entäuschend*



McClaine schrieb:


> Inwiefern Begrenzung!?
> Wenn fragen offen sind les dir die Regeln zu Usernews durch http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/user-news/193227-user-news-leitfaden-und-verbindliche-regeln.html


 
Ob man verwarnungen bekommt wenn man zu viele User News schreibt?   Kenn mich ja nicht so aus hier, ist ja meine erste User News


----------



## McClaine (19. November 2012)

*AW: Verkaufszahlen von Windows 8 Entäuschend*

wäre mir nicht bekannt, solange es sich an den Leitfaden hält, sollte es kein Thema sein, zu viele kann man nich schreiben glaub ich^^

B2T


----------



## Westcoast (19. November 2012)

*AW: Verkaufszahlen von Windows 8 Entäuschend*

wenn man die internen regeln hier einhält und gute usernews schreibt, wird man nicht verwarnt, sondern bekommt von den user gefällt mir klicks.


----------



## kühlprofi (19. November 2012)

*AW: Verkaufszahlen von Windows 8 Entäuschend*



Stevy schrieb:


> Irgend wie war es vorherzusehen, XP Top, Vista Flop, Win7 Top und Win8 Top aber ich glaube das es kein Besseres geben wird als Win7 da es mit der zeit alles auf Apps bassiert und die ganznormalen Home PCs zum zocken fast aussterben werden, da man immer Mobil sein muss.




Hoe? Es wird kein besseres OS geben, da mit der Zeit alles auf Apps basiert? APP = Applikation, woran liegt da der Unterschied zu einem für dich normalen Programm? Wieso werden Heim-PC's zum zocken aussterben? Worin liegt da der Zusammenhang? Was hast du denn geraucht   *duckundweg*


----------



## Nostrex (20. November 2012)

*AW: Verkaufszahlen von Windows 8 Entäuschend*

Persöhnlich finde ich Windows 8 ganz schick.
Auf dem Laptop macht es eine ganze menge her, fährt sehr schnell hoch und ist irre schnell einsatzbereit.
Das wechseln zwischen den apps und die gesamte Bedienung ist mit einem Touchpad noch gut.
Mit Maus eine Katastrophe, weswegen ich Win8 auch nur aufm Notebook haben.
Allerdings hat sich MS eine ganze menge damit kaputt gemacht, das schlichtweg die Treiber von Win7
Nicht mehr alle passen.
Es ist doch fast der selbe unterbau, trotzdem geht nichts..
Einfach nur schwach.
MfG


----------



## FrozenLayer (20. November 2012)

*AW: Verkaufszahlen von Windows 8 Entäuschend*



Nostrex schrieb:


> Persöhnlich finde ich Windows 8 ganz schick.
> Auf dem Laptop macht es eine ganze menge her, fährt sehr schnell hoch und ist irre schnell einsatzbereit.
> Das wechseln zwischen den apps und die gesamte Bedienung ist mit einem Touchpad noch gut.
> Mit Maus eine Katastrophe, weswegen ich Win8 auch nur aufm Notebook haben.
> ...


 Was geht denn bei dir noch nicht? Bei mir wurden alle Geräte mit den Win7-Treibern erkannt, sogar die alte Xonar ^^


----------



## matty2580 (21. November 2012)

*AW: Verkaufszahlen von Windows 8 Entäuschend*

Windows 8 ist ein verbessertes Windows 7.
Wenn also viele User hier so mit W7 zufrieden sind, spricht nur wenig gegen W8.

Einzig die nur per Tool abschaltbare Tiles-Oberfläche fällt mir als wirkliches Argument ein.
In Kombination mit dem aktuellen Kampfpreis ist W8 ein gutes Paket.


----------



## phil2611 (26. November 2012)

*AW: Verkaufszahlen von Windows 8 Entäuschend*

Ich habe persönlich nichts gegen Windows 8.
Aber, wie schon erwähnt wurde, ist es einfach zu früh erschienen. 
Und nun was völlig neues da rein zu schmeißen, war ein Fehler.
Der Mensch ist ein Gewohnheitstier und daran wird sich nichts ändern; basta.
MS soll eine Möglichkeit einbinden, in der Installation zwischen den 2 Punkten zu wählen.


----------



## kühlprofi (26. November 2012)

*AW: Verkaufszahlen von Windows 8 Entäuschend*



phil2611 schrieb:


> .....
> MS soll eine Möglichkeit einbinden, in der Installation zwischen den 2 Punkten zu wählen.




Ich stimme dir dem absolut zu nur verstehe ich das Geheule von vermeintlichen Hardware und PC Cracks nicht, welche nicht fähig sind sich solch ein Tool herunterzuladen und zu installieren. Aber dennoch in Win 7 zig Tools zum "Tweaken" runterladen - autsch

Die Verkaufszahlen bereits jetzt unter die Lupe zu nehmen ist evtl. noch ein bisschen früh. Die Zeit wird es zeigen wie sich Win 8 schlägt. Bei unserer Genossenschaft mitsamt aller Tochtergesellschaften ist erst nächsten Monat in Abklärung was uns in der IT mit BYOD erwartet. Das geht in grossen Unternehmen nicht so ratz fatz wie zu Hause. 
BYOD (Bring your own device) wird ganz klar eine riesen Thematik werden. Aussendienstmitarbeiter wollen mit Tablets zum Kunden - was kommt da näher als Surface Tablets und Win 8 auf den Kisten im Büro?  iPad eher weniger, da die meisten Firmen mit Windowsbasierten Eigenentwicklungen arbeiten. Also von daher birgt Win 8 mMn ein riesiges Potenzial in sich - das hoffentlich in naher Zukunft auch ausgeschöpft werden wird.

Mfg


----------



## Ratracer008 (28. November 2012)

*AW: Verkaufszahlen von Windows 8 Entäuschend*

Ich bleib bei Win7 Pro kippt dem ich sehr glücklich bin, weil ich zum "schnell mal den Überblick bekommen" ein Ipad nutze.
Also Brauch ich dafür nicht diese neue Oberfläche.


----------



## Bull56 (5. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Verkaufszahlen von Windows 8 Entäuschend*

Ich brauche einfach auf meinem pc keine bunten animationen für kleine kinder, sondern eine übersichtliche oberfläche auf der ich die wichtigsten informationen oder programme schnell und direkt erreichen kann und vor allem ein funktionelles design.

Van daher: Windows 8 = Spielerei!


----------



## Skipper81Ger (5. Dezember 2012)

Es gibt nichts was ich bei win 8 interessant finde. Warum sollte ich es mir kaufen. Ich spiele sehr viel u schon von daher bietet mir win 8 keine Vorteile. Ich verzichte.


----------



## kühlprofi (6. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Verkaufszahlen von Windows 8 Entäuschend*

Das lustige ist, *dass Windows 8 die Verkaufszahlen von Windows 7 schlägt*


----------



## Broow (6. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Verkaufszahlen von Windows 8 Entäuschend*



kühlprofi schrieb:


> Das lustige ist, *dass Windows 8 die Verkaufszahlen von Windows 7 schlägt*


 
Quelle?

vll werden dabei auch die Windows 8 fürs Tablet etc. eingerechnet...


----------



## Aysem (6. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Verkaufszahlen von Windows 8 Entäuschend*

Das mag stimmen, hängt aber wohl an den "Ramsch-Preisen" für die Upgrade-Version von 30€. So billig hat Microsoft noch nie ein neues OS auf den Markt geworfen!


----------



## FrozenLayer (6. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Verkaufszahlen von Windows 8 Entäuschend*



Aysem schrieb:


> Das mag stimmen, hängt aber wohl an den "Ramsch-Preisen" für die Upgrade-Version von 30€. So billig hat Microsoft noch nie ein neues OS auf den Markt geworfen!


 Naja, Win7 Ultimate haben sie zum Start für weniger als 50 auf den Markt gehauen.


----------



## AeroX (6. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Verkaufszahlen von Windows 8 Entäuschend*



Ratracer008 schrieb:


> Ich bleib bei Win7 Pro kippt dem ich sehr glücklich bin, weil ich zum "schnell mal den Überblick bekommen" ein Ipad nutze.
> Also Brauch ich dafür nicht diese neue Oberfläche.


 
Seh ich auch so


----------



## Threshold (6. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Verkaufszahlen von Windows 8 Entäuschend*



FrozenLayer schrieb:


> Naja, Win7 Ultimate haben sie zum Start für weniger als 50 auf den Markt gehauen.


 
Es waren genau 55€. Denn ich hatte mir damals eine Version gekauft.
Aber die 30€ für Windows 8 sind ein Tiefpunkt was Preise angeht.
Für mich ein Zeichen dass Microsoft Angst hat dass es niemand mehr kauft wenn es erst mal wieder normal viel kostet.


----------



## FrozenLayer (6. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Verkaufszahlen von Windows 8 Entäuschend*



Threshold schrieb:


> Es waren genau 55€. Denn ich hatte mir damals eine Version gekauft.
> Aber die 30€ für Windows 8 sind ein Tiefpunkt was Preise angeht.
> Für mich ein Zeichen dass Microsoft Angst hat dass es niemand mehr kauft wenn es erst mal wieder normal viel kostet.


 Aye, sehe ich beim Nexus 4 auch so.


----------



## Superwip (7. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Verkaufszahlen von Windows 8 Entäuschend*

Microsoft versucht Windows 8 möglichst zu pushen und möglichst schnell zu etablieren um die Entwicklung von "Metro" Apps voranzutreiben; das soll wiederum bei der Eroberung des Tabletmarkts helfen; außerdem kann man so durch den Appstore verdienen.


----------



## r34ln00b (7. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Verkaufszahlen von Windows 8 Entäuschend*



Superwip schrieb:


> Microsoft versucht Windows 8 möglichst zu pushen und möglichst schnell zu etablieren um die Entwicklung von "Metro" Apps voranzutreiben; das soll wiederum bei der Eroberung des Tabletmarkts helfen; außerdem kann man so durch den Appstore verdienen.


 
yeah, ein beitrag der mal sinn ergibt 

im großen und ganzen verdient microsoft genügend geld mit w8.. auch wenn es nur 30€ kostet, die wichtigeren gründe hat superwip genannt. ;D


----------



## M4xw0lf (7. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Verkaufszahlen von Windows 8 Entäuschend*

Ich glaube nicht so recht an enttäuschende Verkaufszahlen. Windows8 hat sich schneller verkauft als Win7 zum gleichen Zeitpunkt, und hier im Forum ist es auch schon viel weiter verbreitet als ich vermutet hätte: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/quickpolls/244984-hast-du-windows-8-bereits-gekauft-19.html
Und dann noch: http://www.pcgameshardware.de/Windo...ws/Windows-8-Touch-Display-Nachfrage-1039111/


----------



## kühlprofi (7. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Verkaufszahlen von Windows 8 Entäuschend*



Broow schrieb:


> Quelle?
> 
> vll werden dabei auch die Windows 8 fürs Tablet etc. eingerechnet...


 
Es gibt diverse Quellen dazu im Internet die du mit Google findest. Viele Zeitschriften haben ebenfalls darüber berichtet. 
Selbst wenn dabei die Win 8 fürs Tablet nicht eingerechnet werden, was spielt das für eine Rolle? W7 war halt nicht Tablet tauglich. 

Superwip hat eine gute Erklärung abgeliefert zum Preis von Windows 8. Microsoft würde Windows 8 nicht anbieten, wenn sie es so ******** finden würden wie manache Leute Win 8 abtun^^. Ich glaube auch, dass Microsoft das grosse Geld mit dem Market verdienen will. z.B. für 20 Dollar pro Jahr werden die Werbebanner im Hotmail ausgeblendet (das habe ich gerade gestern im Store gefunden) Hoffentlich gibt es bald Apps die mehr zum kauf anreizen als das


----------



## Moose83 (7. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Verkaufszahlen von Windows 8 Entäuschend*

Das wundert mich gar nicht, die werden wohl auf diesem Kack Windows 8 hoffentlich sitzen bleiben


----------



## kühlprofi (7. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Verkaufszahlen von Windows 8 Entäuschend*



Moose83 schrieb:


> Das wundert mich gar nicht, die werden wohl auf diesem Kack Windows 8 hoffentlich sitzen bleiben



Du hast wohl nur den Titel gelesen und schreibst mal irgend einen Satz hier rein der zur aktuellen Diskussion so gar nicht passt. Wir sprechen gerade darüber, dass sich Win 8 besser im Markt etabliert hat als Win 7 in selber Zeit..  Autsch!!


----------



## Broow (7. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Verkaufszahlen von Windows 8 Entäuschend*



kühlprofi schrieb:


> Es gibt diverse Quellen dazu im Internet die du mit Google findest. Viele Zeitschriften haben ebenfalls darüber berichtet.
> Selbst wenn dabei die Win 8 fürs Tablet nicht eingerechnet werden, was spielt das für eine Rolle? W7 war halt nicht Tablet tauglich.
> 
> Superwip hat eine gute Erklärung abgeliefert zum Preis von Windows 8. Microsoft würde Windows 8 nicht anbieten, wenn sie es so ******** finden würden wie manache Leute Win 8 abtun^^. Ich glaube auch, dass Microsoft das grosse Geld mit dem Market verdienen will. z.B. für 20 Dollar pro Jahr werden die Werbebanner im Hotmail ausgeblendet (das habe ich gerade gestern im Store gefunden) Hoffentlich gibt es bald Apps die mehr zum kauf anreizen als das


 
Hau mal nen Link her, zu faul zum suchen 

Dazu kann man auch evtl. von der Quelle der News sagen ,das die Quelle wohl doch nicht die seriöseste ist.
Ich finde auch dass sich Win 8 sich besser verkauft wie angenommen(ohne jeglichen vergleich zu anderen OS)


----------



## Lightfire (7. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Verkaufszahlen von Windows 8 Entäuschend*

 Soll MS doch mal in den Foren nachfragen wieso niemand Windows 8 haben möchte, zu grell, zu bunt, zu unnütze und das wichtigste die Leute *wollen* es nicht da Win7 super läuft


----------



## ct5010 (7. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Verkaufszahlen von Windows 8 Entäuschend*



Superwip schrieb:


> Microsoft versucht Windows 8 möglichst zu pushen und möglichst schnell zu etablieren um die Entwicklung von "Metro" Apps voranzutreiben; das soll wiederum bei der Eroberung des Tabletmarkts helfen; außerdem kann man so durch den Appstore verdienen.


 
So ist es. Wollen halt Geld, indem sie die Preise senken. Aber ich sehe kein Hindernis darin, ist doch gut für den Kunden selbst auch, dass er ein gutes System für wenig Geld bekommt. Immerhin ist Win8 ne Ecke praktischer als Win7, das muss man schon sagen.

Ach ja, kann mal die Überschrift geändert werden? Bekomme schon fast Augenkrebs


----------



## Broow (9. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Verkaufszahlen von Windows 8 Entäuschend*

Mh in was soll ich sie den ändern?


----------



## M4xw0lf (9. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Verkaufszahlen von Windows 8 Entäuschend*

In ".... *e*nt*t*äuschend"


----------



## Broow (9. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Verkaufszahlen von Windows 8 Entäuschend*

Mh Danke. Seine eigene Fehler übersieht man eben gerne. Nur dass ich bis jetzt noch nicht draufgekommen bin is fraglich


----------



## kühlprofi (10. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Verkaufszahlen von Windows 8 Entäuschend*



Lightfire schrieb:


> Soll MS doch mal in den Foren nachfragen wieso niemand Windows 8 haben möchte, zu grell, zu bunt, zu unnütze und das wichtigste die Leute *wollen* es nicht da Win7 super läuft




Es will ja nicht niemand, weil ich will es ja z.B. und andere ja auch. Was soll unnütze sein?
Du weisst schon, dass win 8 auf win 7 aufbaut oder?
Klar läuft win7 gut - und win 8 halt nochmal besser ^^.


----------



## Soldat0815 (10. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Verkaufszahlen von Windows 8 enttäuschend*

Ich glaub nicht das es unbedingt an der Metrooberfläche oder so liegt das die Nachfrage nicht so gut ist.
Vor Win7 haben viele noch mit XP rumgespielt.(ich war auch einer)
Vista ist da nicht so gut angekommen wegen den angeblichen Hardwarehunger(der bei Win7 aber nicht wirklich weniger wurde) und der anfänglichen Probleme mit Programmen und Treibern.
Aber bei Win7 sind dann viele auf das neue System umgestiegen weil die ganzen Startprobs bei Vista ausgebügelt wurden und es mit Win7 somit keine Probs mehr gab. 
Wenn man überlegt das XP im Jahr 2001 rausgekommen ist und viele erst 2009 auf Win7 umgestiegen sind waren das mal eben 8 Jahre.
Warum sollte man jetzt nur weil Microsoft meint alle 2Jahre oder vieleicht in Zukunft jedes Jahr ein neues Windows rausbringen zu müssen auch jedesmal umsteigen.
Ich bleib auch noch bei meinem 7er mal schauen was die Zukunft bringt.


----------



## Lexx (13. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Verkaufszahlen von Windows 8 enttäuschend*

Sie hätten es "Windows ET" nennen sollen.. hähä


----------



## kühlprofi (14. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Verkaufszahlen von Windows 8 enttäuschend*

Soldat0815 das hat schon was, aber bei Windows 8 ist doch auch das schöne daran, dass es nahezu fast keine Startprobleme gibt im Gegensatz zu Vista und W7 dazumal


----------



## Shona (14. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Verkaufszahlen von Windows 8 Entäuschend*



kühlprofi schrieb:


> BYOD (Bring your own device) wird ganz klar eine riesen Thematik werden. Aussendienstmitarbeiter wollen mit Tablets zum Kunden - was kommt da näher als Surface Tablets und Win 8 auf den Kisten im Büro?  iPad eher weniger, da die meisten Firmen mit Windowsbasierten Eigenentwicklungen arbeiten. Also von daher birgt Win 8 mMn ein riesiges Potenzial in sich - das hoffentlich in naher Zukunft auch ausgeschöpft werden wird.


Kann man doch auch mit Teamviewer und dann per Präsentation auf das Tablet. Sehe in dem Zusammenhang nun wirklich keinen Vorteil von Windoof 8 
Ich denke auch das es gerade in diesem Zusammenhang noch einiges bei Android und Apfel geben wird.  So einfach lassen die sich nicht von Windoof vertreiben und vielen Firmen, gerade die großen nutzen heute schon Apfel oder Android


----------



## Festplatte (21. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Verkaufszahlen von Windows 8 Entäuschend*

Die Ursache liegt nicht in mangelndem Engagement, sondern daran, dass W8 einfach nur sch**** für Desktop-PC´s ist!


----------



## kühlprofi (21. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Verkaufszahlen von Windows 8 Entäuschend*



Shona schrieb:


> Kann man doch auch mit Teamviewer und dann per Präsentation auf das Tablet. Sehe in dem Zusammenhang nun wirklich keinen Vorteil von Windoof 8
> Ich denke auch das es gerade in diesem Zusammenhang noch einiges bei Android und Apfel geben wird.  So einfach lassen die sich nicht von Windoof vertreiben und vielen Firmen, gerade die großen nutzen heute schon Apfel oder Android


Hmm naja also ich weiss ja nicht ob das per Teamviewer wirklich optimal ist. Firmen können auf Windows 8 Geräten auch ihre eigenen Applikationen entwickeln, und per Teamviewer naja.. dann muss stets pro Tabletuser eine Kiste in der Firma rund um die Uhr laufen, teamviewerlizenzen gekauft werden etc?


----------



## ΔΣΛ (21. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Verkaufszahlen von Windows 8 Entäuschend*



Festplatte schrieb:


> Die Ursache liegt nicht in mangelndem Engagement, sondern daran, dass W8 einfach nur sch**** für Desktop-PC´s ist!


 Sehe ich auch so, ich sehe Win8 als Tablet Betriebssystem an.
Win8 ist Win7 mit einer neuen PC feindlichen Oberfläche, dazu noch ein paar Updates, was auch auf Win7 integriert werden kann (aber MS natürlich nicht will).
Sehe ehrlich gesagt gar keinen Grund um umzusteigen.


----------



## derBoo (22. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Verkaufszahlen von Windows 8 enttäuschend*

Und da bei eBay und Amazon die Win7 Lizenzen so schön billig (geworden) sind, sehe ich keinen Grund, auf Win8 zu wechseln... 
Habe grade erst eine Win 7 Ultimate für knappe 40,- Euro inkl. Porto geschossen... warum das 4fache für ne Software
ausgeben, die nichtmal im Ansatz meinen Vorstellungen entspricht... Wenn sie die Dinger für 15,- Euro verkaufen würden,
und die Einnahmen über den App Store reinholen würden (Apfelfirma machts nicht anders), dann würde das Ding vieleicht 
(aber auch nur vieleicht) mehr Umsatz generieren... zumindest ich würde es dann mal ausgibig testen...


----------



## schmeck (25. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Verkaufszahlen von Windows 8 enttäuschend*

unnütz ohne tablet. frag mich ernsthaft, warum die keine nicht ARM tablets damit gelauncht haben,
völliges marketing versagen.


----------



## ct5010 (26. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Verkaufszahlen von Windows 8 Entäuschend*



Festplatte schrieb:


> Die Ursache liegt nicht in mangelndem Engagement, sondern daran, dass W8 einfach nur sch**** für Desktop-PC´s ist!


 
Hast du auch natürlich ausgiebig getestet  Ich finde es auf jeden Fall praktischer als Windows 7.


----------



## kühlprofi (27. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Verkaufszahlen von Windows 8 enttäuschend*



derBoo schrieb:


> Und da bei eBay und Amazon die Win7 Lizenzen so schön billig (geworden) sind, sehe ich keinen Grund, auf Win8 zu wechseln...
> Habe grade erst eine Win 7 Ultimate für knappe 40,- Euro inkl. Porto geschossen... warum das 4fache für ne Software
> ausgeben, die nichtmal im Ansatz meinen Vorstellungen entspricht... Wenn sie die Dinger für 15,- Euro verkaufen würden,
> und die Einnahmen über den App Store reinholen würden (Apfelfirma machts nicht anders), dann würde das Ding vieleicht
> (aber auch nur vieleicht) mehr Umsatz generieren... zumindest ich würde es dann mal ausgibig testen...



Wie kommst denn du auf den 4 fachen Preis? Also lese ich das richtig, dass du win 8 nur ausgiebig testen würdest wenn Microsoft mit dem Appstore mehr Umsatz generiert? Was hat denn der Umsatz von MS mit dir zu tun? -.-


----------

